# Drinking Espresso



## wmoore (Dec 19, 2012)

For all you espresso drinkers out there, do you let your coffee cool for a bit before drinking and does cooling bring out more flavours ?

Thanks.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I like to enjoy mine in the first 2-3 minutes after extraction. Cooling can bring out different flavours though.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I tend to drink mine straight away. I haven't tried letting it cool. I like hot drinks to be hot - probably a throwback to my student days when I used to drink cold coffee - ugh!!!

David


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Knock spent puck out PF, pick up cup, drink.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I use cold cups - this accentuates the body (ie contrast of cold cup v warm liquid). also brings the temp down to swig-n-chew level.

If espresso is nice when almost cold , it was a decent extraction


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> I use cold cups - this accentuates the body (ie contrast of cold cup v warm liquid). also brings the temp down to swig-n-chew level.
> 
> If espresso is nice when almost cold , it was a decent extraction


Will give the cold cups a go see if i notice a difference, saves some faff too!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Even chilled cups is nice . As seen in some of the WBC performances .


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Yeah now you mention it..


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> Even chilled cups is nice . As seen in some of the WBC performances .


My first experience of this was 2011 double espresso into 2 seperate cups the clarity of flavour in the cold cup was glaringly obvious blackcurrant then this highlighted it in the warm cup. Sip from warm - sip from chilled - sip again from warmed. Was a real eye opener for me.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Time, curiosity and desperation ususally get in the way but if I can I like to let an espresso cool down slightly because indeed the flavours are enhanced dramatically in doing so


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

CamV6 said:


> Time, curiosity and desperation ususally get in the way but if I can I like to let an espresso cool down slightly because indeed the flavours are enhanced dramatically in doing so


LOL very true!


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

My house is kinda inefficient to keep the heat inside the house. So after 1 minute of cooling, the coffee drink was slightly "ice-cold". So I have to warm my cups using boiling water and drink my coffee immediately after extraction and pouring of milk. But I do find the taste different from heated and cooled. Do we need to smell the espresso first before drinking it?


----------



## dgac (Feb 3, 2014)

Cooled for the amount of time that it takes to go from machine to lip


----------

